# Automator



## Any (16 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

je ne sais pas si c'est trop du développement a proprement dit mais je post ici car je n'ai pas trouver d'autre section ^^

Alors voila je voulais savoir si je peux grâce a automator supprimer un dossier qui s'ajoute a chaque ouverture d'un application.

Je m'explique je joue actuellement à league of legends et à chaque connexion à ce jeu un dossier "riotGameslogs" ce créé dans le finder.

Je voudrais donc supprimer le dossier a chaque fois qu'il se créé dans le finder. 
Pour l'instant j'ai fait une petite application qui met ce dossier dans la corbeille mais il faut que je l'exécute manuellement comment pourrai je automatiser cette tache a chaque ouverture de mon jeu ?

Merci de votre aide xD


----------



## shub2 (22 Novembre 2011)

Si c'est toi sur la photo de ton avatar, je veux bien ton N° de tel et t'explique comment ...

Bon j'habite Paris mais maintenant avec le TGV, Toulouse n'est pas loin !!


----------



## Any (22 Novembre 2011)

Non ...

Une piste pour mon problème ?


----------



## shub2 (24 Novembre 2011)

S'il le crée une fois il ne le créera pas deux !! dixit *Lapalisse* .. Ça te gêne tant que ça ?? Pourquoi tu le laisse pas où il est ?? Il devient de + en plus + volumineux où il reste pareil ?


----------



## Any (24 Novembre 2011)

Effectivement il devient volumineux, mais il me gène vraiment j'ai fait une petite app qui appelle un script mais sa ne donne pas le résultat que je désir c'est juste une solution temporaire. Si cela t'intéresse regarde ce lien:

http://cl.ly/C5Ty


----------

